# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream about baby falling 20 feet and hitting hard floor...

## ygarcia364

So it just barely hit me only a few minutes ago that the reason I felt a little uneasy was because I had a dream about my one year old daughter falling from the second story floor to the first. She was sleeping on a backless sofa on a loft upstairs, with her head kinda of hanging over the edge. Next thing you know, she falls. And we hear a loud smack. I remember feeling stunned and numb, my first thoughts were, is she moving? Is she alive? And I ran down stairs and she just looked at me and starting moving around like she was fine. I don't know what this dream could mean, and your insight is helpful. 
Thanks for taking the time and forgive me if I didn't explain myself well enough.

----------


## Randoman

it natural for a father to be worry about  is daughter geting hurt so it show you that in your dreams   :Clap:

----------


## ygarcia364

I'm actually a mother. Thanks for your input, although it doesn't help much. My reaction was obviously natural in my dream. But still doesn't explain why I would be dreaming that in the first place. To whoever is willing to interpret my dream, you're welcome to ask as many questions about personal history and what-not to figure it out. Thanks.

----------


## Randoman

[:QUOTE=ygarcia364;1693604]I'm actually a mother.[/QUOTE]

my bad   ::shock::

----------


## Kumara

I'm a mother and I agree with Randoman...fear of our children being harmed in some way is a very very common theme with parents...if it were my dream I would see it as a reflection of a fear that something bad beyond my control could happen to my child, and that her moving around as if she was fine after the fall is the subconscious saying, "even though you are scared something bad could happen to her she is really OK."

The "why" of it is simple, it's a reflection of deeper currents in the mind and the dream is a way of processing those emotions.  It's not a premonition, which is what I think you may fear.

----------

